# Trick um Fische / Koi zu fangen?



## dupersuper (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Hmm..habe entdeckt das ich irgendeine Karpfenart im Teich habe...es ist nur einer. Sieht leider fast exakt so dunkel aus wie der Untergrund des Teiches und ist nur sehr schwer zu erkennen. Trotz seiner Größe, ca.15 cm länge schätze ich.
Wie er da reingekommen ist...ist mir schleierhaft. Er sieht aus wie ein farbloser Koi. 

Nun zum Problem...wie bekomme ich das "bist" aus dem Teich? Ein Versuch mit zwei Käschern und laaanger Wartezeit war leider nicht erfolgeich.
Ihn zu jagen ist wohl wenig hilfreich, da sonst alle Pflanzen vermutlich nach kurzer Zeit an der Oberfläche schwimmen.

Dieser Karpfen verwüstet langsam ohnehin alles, da ich die Fische nicht füttere.

Ansonsten sind relativ viele kleine Goldfische im Teich, diese möchte ich auch reduzieren, aber erstmal muss das größere Übel aus dem Teich.

Soll ich mir eine Angel basteln oder wie bekommeich ihn gefangen?

Wär für jede Hilfe dankbar!!!


Gruß,

Andre


----------



## sternhausen (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Trick um Fische / Koi zu fangen?*

Hallo Andre
Am Besten du besorgst dir eine Reuse.
Schau mal bei google und du wirst bestimmt fündig.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## A6er (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Trick um Fische / Koi zu fangen?*

Ich würde Angeln gehen  
Bin aber auch Angler, von daher.....


----------



## Redlisch (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Trick um Fische / Koi zu fangen?*

Hallo,
hast du schon mal versucht erst die/den Kescher reinzulegen (sofern er groß genug ist) und dann den Fisch anzufüttern ?

Axel

PS: Überarbeite mal bitte dein Profil, ich glaube nicht das du die Fische in einem Bohrloch hälst (6m² und 50m tief)


----------



## dupersuper (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trick um Fische / Koi zu fangen?*

Schaut mal..hab einen Thread mit neuem Thema in "Fische" erstellt..
Bin ratlos momentan...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17267


----------



## dupersuper (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trick um Fische / Koi zu fangen?*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hast du schon mal versucht erst die/den Kescher reinzulegen (sofern er groß genug ist) und dann den Fisch anzufüttern ?



Jupp..aber der Käscher ist im Wasser nicht schnell genug, wenn man zuschnappen möchte. Dieses Biest ist sehr aufmerksam und verdammt schnell.


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trick um Fische / Koi zu fangen?*

Lass den Kescher mal ne Woche im Teich , das sich der Fisch dran gewöhnt. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------

